# FR: souvent - place de l'adverbe



## Grumumble

J'ai trois options:
*1. Souvent* le logiciel tombe en panne ou arrête de répondre à mes commandes
2. Le logiciel tombe *souvent* en panne ou arrête...
3. Le logiciel tombe en panne ou arrête de répondre à mes commandes *souvent*

Il me semble que le 2 c'est le mieux. QQn peut confirmer/corriger?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## melu85

En effet, le 2 est la meilleure option.
1. marche si tu mets une virgule après souvent.
3. sonne faux.


----------



## janpol

Je préfère la phrase 1 car "souvent" est en rapport avec les 2 verbes. Dans la phrase 2, il concerne "tombe en panne", peut-être pas "arrête".
La phrase 3  ? Non, on ne la dirait pas...


----------



## laurel and hardy

L'adverbe "souvent" va mieux avant ou après la verbe d'une phrase?


----------



## cropje_jnr

Après - par exemple on dirait "je joue souvent aux cartes" plutôt que "je souvent joue..."

P.S. l*e* verbe


----------



## Bannister

En fait, il est d'usage de placer "souvent" comme " longtemps"à la fin d'une phrase. Mais on peut le mettre au début, par exemple: "Souvent femme varie" à l'instar du célèbre "_Longtemps_ je me suis couché de bonne heure"  inaugurant une des plus belles sommes de la langue française écrite. Je dirais même que "souvent" en début de phrase permet de renforcer l'idée de fréquence dans le temps. 

L'usage de l'adverbe au milieu de la phrase, comme "Femme, souvent, varie" n'est pas habituel et ressort plutôt d'une forme littéraire, mais là aussi, cela permet d'insister sur le mot femme. Cette forme d'insistance doit certainement avoir un nom, les érudits le trouveront sûrement.


----------



## archibaldthekoala

Bonjour,
 
Dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que j'ai mis l'adverbe 'souvent' dans sa position correcte? 
 
Garder ses enfants n’est pas une tâche facile non plus : leur père ne les voit que de temps en temps *et bien qu’elle ait souvent recours *aux baby-sitters ou aux voisins d’immeuble, ils ne peuvent pas l’aider tout le temps. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, l'adverbe est bien placé.


----------



## c1wang

Je souvent pense à toi.
Je pense souvent à toi.

? Qui est correct ? Merci.


----------



## jann

We never separate the subject pronoun from the verb with an adverb.


----------



## whitexout

when writing writing out a sentence, (e.g. je mange souvent des biscuits.) in the negative does souvent go before or after the pas?

which is correct?
a.) je ne mange souvent pas de biscuits.
b.) je ne mange pas souvent de bisciuts.


----------



## Keril

b) is the right.
Je ne mange pas souvent de biscuits

[…]


----------



## EmmaWK

Is one of these incorrect?

A.
- J'aime souvent aller au cinéma
- J'aime aller souvent au cinéma

For me they mean almost but not quite the same thing. But I wish to know if one is grammatically unacceptable. 

Along the same lines:

[...]

I guess I'm getting kind of confused because I've always learned that the adverb goes right after the conjugated verb, except when there is an infinitive verb, in which case it goes directly before it. But I can see how in the case of the "manger" example, there can be an exception to this rule. With my other examples (A, C), it's not quite clear.


----------



## lucas-sp

I don't really like the sentence to begin with, because it is a strange thought. The verb "aimer" already suggests that the liking goes on over time, so it seems a little redundant. The only way the sentence sounds good to me in French is "Souvent, j'aime aller au cinéma." Otherwise, I would prefer something like "Je me donne souvent le petit plasir d'un après-midi au cinéma."

Finally, if the sentence were focusing on the _exceptional_ cases in which I don't enjoy going to the cinema, this use would sound fine: "J'aime souvent aller au cinéma, mais pas quand il fait si beau!" (Although even in this case I would phrase it as "Souvent j'aime aller au cinéma, mais" or "J'aime aller au cinéma souvent, mais...")


----------



## Maître Capello

As suggested by Lucas, the meaning of the two sentences is slightly different:

_J'aime souvent aller au cinéma_ → I often like to go to the movies, but sometimes I don't.
_J'aime aller __souvent __au cinéma_ → I like to go often to the movies.

Anyway, I would prefer not to use both _aimer_ and _souvent_ as it is a bit redundant in this case. (If you didn't like it, you wouldn't go there as often as you do.) I would rather say:

_Je vais souvent au cinéma.
J'aime beaucoup le cinéma. J'y vais souvent.
_


----------



## lucas-sp

Just a little English tweak to Maître Capello's excellent explanation:

_J'aime aller __souvent __au cinéma_ → I like to go  to the movies *often*.

(It seems to me that we would most normally place the adverb at the end of the sentence in English if we were to express this thought. But again, even in English we would probably say something equivalent to Maître Capello's final suggestions - either "I go to the movies all the time" or "I love movies. I go see them all the time.")


----------



## Maître Capello

lucas-sp said:


> It seems to me that we would most normally place the adverb at the end of the sentence in English if we were to express this thought.


Thanks for pointing that out. However, note that the corresponding French sentence sounds a bit weird as well (at least to me)…


----------



## lucas-sp

Oh gosh, to me as well, and in both languages - basically due to the redundancy implicit in "often like"/"aimer souvent" as you pointed out.


----------



## friasc

Hello,

Today while writing I wanted to say, when I get up in the morning I'm often not hungry (en me levant le matin je n'ai souvent pas faim), and I had a doubt. Is it theoretically possible to say (not necessarily in the context of waking up):

je n'ai pas faim souvent
je n'ai pas souvent faim

Are these incorrect, strange? Do they have a different nuance? 

I suspect that it is the same as the difference between "I'm often not hungry", "I'm not hungry often" and "I'm not often hungry". The first two are almost the same: what is negated is "hungry" (I'm _not hungry_ often), while in the last one, what is negated is "often hungry" (I'm not _often hungry_). Of course, in practice the meaning is virtually identical but I'm just trying to see the effect of these sentences on the French ear.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Yes, I think you're right about the nuance.

_Je n'ai souvent pas faim / Souvent, je n'ai pas faim _: the statement "I'm not hungry (in the morning)" is often true.
_Je n'ai pas souvent faim / __Je n'ai pas faim souvent _: the statement "I'm often hungry (in the mornining)" is false.

I would simply say _Souvent, quand je me lève le matin, je n'ai pas faim / je n'ai pas envie de manger._


----------



## pointvirgule

I'm inclined to include _souvent _in a more explicit statement:_
Il m'arrive souvent de ne pas avoir faim_ (_le matin_) / _de ne pas avoir d'appétit._


----------



## OLN

Pour éviter le casse-tête de la position de souvent, pas et faim:
_Je manque souvent d'appétit._


----------



## scovie19

Aux États-Unis, les Américains font souvent du shopping. 
ou 
Aux États-Unis, les Américains font du shopping souvent.  

Où devrais-je mettre le mot « souvent » dans cette phrase?  

Je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de verbes pour « to shop ».  Mais, je voudrais utiliser l'expression « faire du shopping » ici.  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux emplacements sont possibles, mais votre première phrase est plus naturelle.

 Voir aussi le début de cette discussion avec laquelle j'ai fusionné votre fil.


----------



## lamalam

repondez en remplacant les mots soulignes par un pronom:

"Tu vois souvent David?"\

I wrote : Non, Je ne le vois pas souvent

Am I correct in answering the question? 
And should I place the "souvent " before the word "pas" or after the word "pas"??

thank you !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

You are right, souvent comes after pas.


----------



## zapspan

If one wishes to answer a question containing "quelquefois" with an answer containing "souvent", might that affect the position of souvent, for the sake of emphasis (i.e., to point out that the action happens not just sometimes but often)?  For example, in response to the following question, would both answers be correct, and if both are correct, would one be better than the other?

question: Est-ce que tu regardes quelquefois la télé ?
réponse 1: Oui, je regarde souvent la télé.
réponse 2: Oui, je regarde la télé souvent.

I would generally use the word order in the first answer, but I was wondering if the word order in the second answer is correct and perhaps even better, if one wishes to emphasize "souvent" over "quelquefois".

Merci d'avance.


----------



## olivier68

Réponse 1 is the most natural. You can effectively use Réponse 2 if you want to emphasize "souvent"... but here I find it much better (even mandatory?) to put a comma: _Oui. Je regarde la télé*, *souvent_.


----------

